# Need some help.



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

So the past two years I have been skiing (dont yell quite yet!) and on the last day of season, my buddie to retry snowboarding. I boarded before skiing then switched but after the last time out boarding, i loved it. I'm caught in a dilema because my skis are too small and the board I used was my brothers (me and him are exact height and weight so it worked out great). Seeing as I need gear I have been leaning towards boarding cause of the fun I had. Anyone have recommendations to gear. I snowboarded for a good 3 years before skiing and it only took me a few runs to get back in the grooves of things, but still rusty. I just need something to get me started and won't empty wallets.
I need everything too, board,bindings, boots so thanks guys.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's my advice. Buy now. Check out Dogfunk.com, Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews, Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear, and your local shops. It's off season so everything should be at least 30% off. Those online retailers I mentioned probably have steeper discounts. 

Also backcountry.com runs the discount sites Steepandcheap, and whiskeymilitia. One item at a time super cheap. If you keep your eyes on them, you are bound to find decent gear. I've picked up boards and bindings from these sites. Current year gear too. 

A word of warning. Stay away from tightboards.com /boarderparadise. They have a real problem with saying they have items in stock and don't. Then they try just about every trick in the book to keep your money and make your wait or take a store credit. They rarely credit back your card without you getting nasty. Several members have had this experience with them and they are currently under investigation in their state by the DA. So consider yourself warned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

*thanks*

yeah i've been looking online and the deals do seem good. The snowboard shop near me always has a labor day sale where everything is cheap and was thinking about just waiting but i was looking online and the prices are hard to beat. Thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Though labor day deals are good, they are rarely as good as they are at end of season. I saw several items last year for the Fall sale that were $20-$100 more than they were at the end of season sale at the same store. Most notably the Omatic boards were $110 end of season and they wanted $200 for them in the fall sale. Might have been that they caught wind everyone was buying them at the end of last year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

post your height, weight, shoe size, $ range, and type of riding you want to do (freeride, freestyle, all mountain) and we'll give you some recommendations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

*sadg*

Well im 5'7 and a half and around 155 pounds or so. I used a Ride board that was a 156 cm board and it seemed to fit just well but every board is different. I mostly ride the groomers, sometiems hit the park for a few runs but mostly front side of the mountain with the occassional powder (Im thinking all-mountain board?). Price range, eh not sure, grand total i want to be around 450 or less preferbly but something that will last a few seasons.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$450 for an entire set up (board, boots, bindings) is going to be a little tough I would think to get you into everything. Even if you got everything on SAC deals I think it would still hit somewhere just north of $500. A $600 budget would serve you better. The thing is you can with cheaper gear, but you just end up paying more in the long run when you realize how it sucks or it falls apart on you. If you are going to drop coin on one item definitely make it the boots.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, you might want to talk to our friend Suburban Blend about packaged deals. He either owns, manages, or at least works at a shop by the same name on the East Coast. He might be able to work something out for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Shop around there are some great deals around. I got my Rome Agent for $270 shipped and I paid $130 for my 390's. For the boot I think I overpaid but oh well, that's what you get when you don't do any research prior buying :laugh:.

But I agree you need about $100 to get a decent gear that will last you and that will be enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You do know that stealing is a crime right?......:laugh::laugh:


Yeah... but what am I going to do :dunno:... the economy sucks and I have to survive :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah im a size 10 boot so i know i dont need the wide boards. I was looking at the Rome's and they didnt look bad at all, ill have to run down to my local shop and see what they have in stock and ill come back and let you guys know but thanks for all the help, all the options make this overwhelming :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

personally I don't think you need a wide board, I have a 11.5 and I use a normal board :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> personally I don't think you need a wide board, I have a 11.5 and I use a normal board :laugh:


Wow, that blows!!!!!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride Beta Snowboard Bindings 2008: TruSnow.com - $125 for Ride Betas
Sierra Snowboard Board Sierra Crew - 150 for Sierra Crew
And...then find some boots. A little pricier than what I started with, but probably of higher quality.

Or...check your local craigslist. There should be some good deals on there...


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i paid $230 for my Rome agent, $114 for my Rome 390's and $100 for my Burton Rulers + 100 shipping in total.

so you'll be hard pressed to keep it under $500


----------

